# Bremen Coyote tournament date has changed



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

The bremen bar will be holding their second annual coyote tournement jan 26th 2008 Will post more later Hope to see you all there


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

This is a great tournament. We hunted it last year and had a great time. What I like about it is it is close to where I grew up, has that small town atmosphere, the country around there is beautiful, food afterward in the bar was unbelievable, and coyoteman is a nice guy to BS with after the hunt. Don't worry we will be there!


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

So how does the tournament work?


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I wish the Balta Tournament wasn't the same weekend. Too many tournaments to hunt not enough weekends!!!


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

due to the scheduling conflict with the balta tournament Bremen will be holding their tournament on the 26th of Jan. Hope to see you all there


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Check in time will be 6:30 AM FOR RULES MUST BE PRESENT TO COMPETE

Tournament Rules:

1.	Entry fee is $30 per Team (100% pay back) Payback will be as follows: 1st 35% 2nd 25% 3rd 20% 4th 15% 5th 5 %
2.	Largest coyote($10) and smallest coyote($10) weights will be taken at check in (100% payback)
3.	No Para Planes, ultra lights, airplanes, ATV's and/or Snowmobiles
4.	Predators must be taken 50 feet from vehicle.
5.	Predators can be taken with any centerfire, shotgun, rimfire or bow.
6.	No more than two persons per team. One vehicle only.
7.	Core temps will be taken from all predators at check in. Predators who don't match core temp and time will be disqualified.
8.	The day of the tournament blocks will be distributed at the morning check in and placed in each coyotes mouth immediately after retrieval. The block must have the team number and time of day marked clearly on the tag. Bands will be provided to place around the coyotes upper and lower jaw to secure the block.
9.	all entrants must be available to answer questions at both morning and evening check ins
10.	No live decoys or dogs
11.	No Baiting
12.	Mouth calls, hand calls and electronic calls can be used
13.	No pooling of animals
14.	Check in time strongly enforced. It is the contestants responsibility to check-in with tournament official. Check in times are 6:30am and 6:30 pm
15.	You have to locate and call your own predators. You cannot have another team scouting for you
16.	All coyotes will be inspected and will be a donation to the tournament to help cover the cost of the event.
17.	No Alcohol until after the hunt. Anyone seen using alcohol or visibly intoxicated will be disqualified.

These Rules will be strictly enforced

Let all have a safe and successful hunt


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

how many people per team? and do you guys use blocks?

Thanks


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Levi

Look at rule #8 regarding blocks. Last year it was 2 person teams. I am assuming it is the same this year.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I have to read more carefully before asking questions!!


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

So how does the turney work???


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

IT Works like you show up in the morning at 6:30 am we go over the rules and issue the blocks. Your then set free to hunt anywhere in north dakota as long as you make it back for check in at 6:30 pm this is a CALLING CONTEST. It will be a 2 man team


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Coyoteman

You forgot to mention then you get to pig out on Knefla soup and deer sausage and talk coyotes with people!


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

thanks coyoteman! I will try to make it


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Coyoteman,
I'm glad your doing the tourney again this year. Last year your starting time was pretty lose, will it be the same way again this year or more strict? Also if you have a tire repair shop in your area have them on call. If Fallguy and I go hunting we are bound to get a flat tire. Haha


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Oh yeah we will get a flat. It would also help if my uncle had a decent air hose or if he at least had some lights in his garage so we weren't trying to fix a tire in the dark at 5:30 AM!


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Do we have to get our own permission to hunt on the land we choose, or does the tournament arange with land owners for us to hunt on their land? In other words to we need to plan ahead and get our own permission to hunt or is that taken care of?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You are on your own for finding your own land to hunt on.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Well times are strictly enforced except for those who have to wait for the tire truck. As long as you make it back on time. Starting is no big deal gives me a head start so maybe I have a chance. Well I hope you all can make it.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes we get to eat well drink well and bs well. It will be a great time and you will get to do what you love to do . I hope you can make it levim. It would be great to have a few more coyote hunters there to bs with.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sweet. I am down. My buddy has a farm by Carrington and his Grandpa wants us to come shoot some dogs. Might as well win some money in the process!!

HAHA


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Don't worry P&Y. It is so desolate and backwoods in those parts even if you win some money by the time you get to Jamestown you won't have any of it left anyway. 8) Come tread on some of the area my family is from. There is some shady characters over there. HAHAHA J/K its a fun time you'll enjoy it.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Hopefully it works out. Should be a good time. Ahhh Im shakin in my danner's!! haha was there alot of teams last year? Finally a contest with some rules. The Cooperstown one was a joke. No check in in the morning. Heck I could hunt in Western ND, and drive there for the check in. The sad part was we got second with one dog. If I would have stayed on our first set we would have had 6 come in. I let out a challenge howl, not 10 seconds later they chimed in. I thought it was a e caller. so we sat there for about 10 min. got in the truck drove to where I thought the calling was coming from and there was 6 dogs there. All B lining to where I was calling from. :evil:

Got one. hunted the rest of them, and missed 4 times at different dogs. two at 100 yards and one at 300, and one on a full run through trees. WHat a bad day. Still a good time.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You thought it was someone elses ecaller? LOL Geez never heard that one before!

I won't hunt in any of those tournaments that don't have rules. I have heard before about the lack of rules with that tournament and another one in a town near that one. (I won't name names but most people can figure it out). To me if you have tournaments without rules you are just ASKING for people to trespass, run coyotes in vehicles, and basically give predator CALLERS a bad name. I would rather go hunt on my own and take some fur home for myself than hunt in tourneys with no rules.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah, I thought it was an e-caller. 

I had never had that many dogs chime in at one time, in the exact same spot. It sounded like on of the dog fight calls. Ohh well I guess you live and learn!

Man it would have been a good time watching 6 of them buggers come in. At the time I had my AR. :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah that first set of the day I like to stay longer than I plan on staying on my other stands. Those coyotes if they are finishing their mousing for the evening are on the move. You might have some wander into your calling range that weren't there 10 minutes before.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes, I know what you mean, but the bad part was our first set was 45 min after the sun came up. We got the run around trying to find the check in spot. We were in town 1.5 hours before sunrise. 30 min after the sun came up we find out there is NO check in. WTF? who does that?

I was alittle mad :evil: 
I felt like an idiot when I saw all of them standing 10 yards off the road looking at us. I tracked where they had come from. About 300 yards out of a draw. On a straight line to where I was calling from. 
Ohh well I guess you learn which ones to go to by trying.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

If you need more information on the hunt you can call chris (701)947-2221 or (701)302-0668


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Chris,
Are we supposed to pre-register for your tournament?


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

no you don't have to pre register but you do have to be there at 6:30 am to register. Looking forward to seeing you guys there.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

6:30 Am Sharp??? or is there a window?? The reason I ask is because the last few tournament they told us to be there at a certain time and then the usually have a 2 hr window, which means I could of slept in another hour.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

I try to be fair if you are going to be late you need to call me otherwise there is no window 6:30am


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

No problem, If the weather hold up we will see you at 6:30 Am Sharp :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

We will see you regardless of the weather. Remember guys coyoteman likes to hunt his tournament too so don't make him wait too long...be courteous.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks Fallguy I do like to hunt the tournament and am usually at a little disadvantage so being on time would be great.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Another question...what animals count and what are they worth? I am looking in particular at fox vs. coyote point value.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

coyotes 10 
fox 5 
rabbit ***** or badgers 1


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Are you serious about the rabbits being worth something? so a guy could go out and wack about 20 rabbits and tie with a guy who brings back 2 coyotes. Just my opinion but i thought it is a coyote hunting tournament?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bremen is only about seven miles from my In-laws, and I hunt there all the time. I wish I could make it to the tournament, but I am on the church council and this Sunday is our annual meeting. I also have to represent the church later that day to nominate Bishops.

The scoring is a little off I think. If one person sees a fox you will be lucky. I think they should be worth 20 points.  Seriously, I don't care, it is just my way of telling Fallguy the chances of seeing a fox isn't good. As far as getting 20 rabbits I suppose some areas have a lot of rabbits, but around that area you will be significantly older by the time you shoot 20.

OK, now I'm going to just feel sorry for myself for a while because I can't go.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I could drive back to fargo, and bag 20 rabbits in a half day pretty easy! Just my 2 cents! I wouldn't personally waste my time or gas money but it could happen!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> As far as getting 20 rabbits I suppose *some areas have a lot of rabbits*, *but around that area *you will be significantly older by the time you shoot 20.





LeviM said:


> I could drive back to fargo, and bag 20 rabbits in a half day pretty easy! Just my 2 cents! I wouldn't personally waste my time or gas money but it could happen!


Fargo= yes Bremen= no

Yes, I know the Red River valley has lots of them, but I wasn't talking about Fargo. I remember before the development around West Acres. When you would leave from shopping and head out 45th street after dark rabbits were running everywhere. However, the Bremen area doesn't have that many. 
It does vary from year to year. I remember shooting over a dozen in an hour one day with a 22 handgun. That was mid 1970's and they had moved in on a newly planted (last summer that is) alfalfa field. It's a hit and miss thing, and now that I told you there were very few rabbits around Bremen someone will run into the motherload.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

we used to really shoot the jacks south of Fargo, then we would take them back to our dorm rooms and clean them :eyeroll: There are still a huge number of jacks around, I can't believe it!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

LeviM said:


> we used to really shoot the jacks south of Fargo, then we would take them back to our dorm rooms and clean them :eyeroll: There are still a huge number of jacks around, I can't believe it!


I traded in a heavy stainless 22-250 a couple years ago. It was grouping under ½ inch , but I wanted something better. I don't remember the town, but a landowner about 40 miles south of Fargo purchased it from Gun and Reel here in Jamestown. A couple months later he was telling them how well he liked it. Some fellow was giving him $1 per rabbit. His kid would drive the pickup around fields and he had a sandbag on the roof shooting jacks. He told a fellow I know that he shot over 100 jacks on his land alone.

I have often wondered why there are so many around that area. I guess it has to be lack of predators in the valley. I suppose on land that valuable there isn't much habitat left to hide coyotes and fox. I would have thought the Horned Owls would take care of them. They sure could make a fun afternoon for the grandkids.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

actually there are more fox and coyotes then a guys thinks. The fox numbers have been really strong since I moved up here 7 yrs ago, and this year i have seen a few coyotes around!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm happy to hear you have seen some fox. Boy is that going to get me shot if the waterfowl guys I used to work with read this. Anyway, I see one by my house and I have not shot him in the hopes he or she will be seed.

Unrelated but funny. When I worked for the Fish and Wildlife a few years ago we were sitting around the table talking hunting one day. I said ya, I really like ducks. One fellow said he was surprised I would say that because he knew I didn't hunt waterfowl that much. I said Ya, I like them, they make great fox food. I was lucky to get out of there with my hide. I would rather hunt fox and coyote than ducks.

What is your opinion on the jacks? Why do you think the Red River Valley has so many?


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

The chances of getting a **** or a badger this time of year are pretty slim also. This is a coyote tournament and the main objective is coyote hunting therefore rabbits aren't on the top of the list but could break a tie. We had the same rules last year and no body brought 20 rabbits in.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Is that a challenge :wink:

J/K I can see how it can be a tie breaker


----------



## wackemstackem (Feb 22, 2007)

first time coming, just wondering where in Bremen do u meet? :sniper:


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

We meet at the bremen bar.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

well it looks like there will be pretty good weather for the tournament. I look forward to seeing you all there.
:beer:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

see you there! Hopefully the coyotes cooperate alittle bit! Introduce yourselves, it will be good to meet some new people


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah weather looks good. Papapete won't be able to attend due to a funeral but I talked my cousin into hunting it with me. I didn't want to miss this tournament! Introduce yourself to me we will either be driving a Red Chevy Colorado or a black silverado with "Miller Time" across the windshield. Can't wait to put some faces to names on here.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear that papa pete won't make it. I look forward to seeing everyone. The weather should be good. There are still a few coyotes left. I got one last night. If anyone needs a place to stay there's a place above the bar. let me know if anyone needs a place to stay. also there is a gun raffle see you guys soon


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Coyoteman, whats the earliest we can check in?? Or do we all have to be there at 6:30??


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, let us know if there is a rules session, and what time it will be at. Thanks!


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

We will be going over the rules at 6:30 am and you will be released to hunt after that and not before. that way everyone knows the rules.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

i guess i will see you boys tomm at 630. i wish you the best of luck and dont forget to miss a few for me. :wink: dont be afraid to have a few of these :beer: with me later so that we can bull**** some about coyote hunting. I will be with levi holding on to this sign :withstupid:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Sorry coyoteman I won't be attending Bremen. Shmucked a deer while flying down the highway yesterday...had to get it towed back to GF. We got in a good day hunting yesterday so that stings even worse. Not to mention I was actually borrowing my dad's pickup. Good luck guys maybe next year. :******:


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry you couldn't make it fallguy sorry to hear about your dads pickup. we had a good time though.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Great Tournament, It was really fun too hunt! I wish we would of had alittle more success, but thats the game of coyote hunting! Thanks Again for everything. Oh By the way the Food was Awesome


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Ditto to levis post. The food was great and the tournament was a hoot. I dont think i ever focused so hard on shooting jack rabbits like we were for a little bit there. I was told by another individual that there was tournament held the same day in Tolna. That could have explained why levi and i were seeing the results we were. Fallguy to bad you werent there so we could shoot the **** a little. Congratulatiuons to the teams who won. If naybody waddled through more snow than levi and i and hunted harder than us then they deserve to win. The snow kept reminding me how much i hate it. Coyoteman when i told you there was a tournament in New Rockford this coming weekend i was wrong  There is one this coming weekend in Cooperstown. I have no idea about who is holding it or what the rules would be.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm glad you guys had a good time. I hope you guys will come again next year. I think there a few tournaments going on that day. I know there was one in coleharbor and valley city also. 
Maybe you'll have better success next year.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah I really wanted to meet some people and put some faces to names on here. I'm still bummed out by the whole ordeal. Glad you had a good turnout coyoteman and everything went without a hitch. My cousin is the brian miller that got 4th (it's who I would have hunted it with), and he is just getting into calling and he said he'll be back next year. I would think our Murphy's Law has run it's course for this tournament, and next year we will make it. :eyeroll:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Coyoteman- you ever thought about having the tournament earlier in the year? October, Decemember?? You might see an increase in dogs shot due to lack of hunting pressure. Just my 2 cents, Great Tournament either way!


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah i feel the same way. I know a lot of people like to shoot pheasents and what not, but it seems as though every town wants to hold a tournament but always seem to put it on the back burner until the end of january or into february. i think if more tournaments were to be held in late october beggining of december there would not be as many teams but the teams that do show will be quality teams and there will be more dogs turned in thus the tournament in general would make more profit.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes next year we talked about doing towards the end of october.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Coyoteman- That would be awesome, alot of pups out, and not alot hunting pressure. There would be alot of dogs killed!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

It might be hard getting permission on some lands due to the deer season shortly after. Although I am pretty biased because with cross country coaching I am always busy at the state meet the end of October. If you do change it coyoteman try to get Bremen to host the state XC meet. Do you have a golf course?


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

yea I shot alot of dogs in october but as for getting on land that early I think it is easier. Most of the people around here don't put out posted signs til the week of deer season and some not even til that morning. 
If you want to play golf in my pasture I think there is a few gopher holes we could range them out for you. Should be alot of fun that early in the season.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree coyoteman, we had tons of luck getting on land early. There are no posted signs out at all!! The ones that are out are for pheasant hunters and all it takes is a two second knock on the door.

If you got the gopher holes I will bring the clubs and the beer :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I meant a golf course for running cross country but that is fine we can golf too. LOL!


----------

